# Shifter Question



## Warlock (Mar 10, 2005)

Will a Pro 5.0 shifter that I currently have in my "99 WS6 MN6 work in an '05 GTO?


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*hmmm....*

I don't know. The first thing you might do is try to check out the differences in your shifter, and the other aftermarket shifters that are available for the GTO. Does the WS6 have the same trans.? You can see the B&M aftermarket sport shifters on several sites, they all use the same pix, so it doesn't matter where you go.I'm not familiar w the WS6, and so I don't know specifically a yes or no answer.
PM sent.

Maximental


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

It won't work. I tried my old Pro5.0 and it just doesn't fit. The part with the adjustable stops run into the console bar in front.

I modified an SLP F-Body shifter. I had a bracket made to put the shifter in the right spot. It works great. I am going to sell it shortly as I got a smoking deal on a Rip Shift.

If anybody is interested, I'll sell it for $100 shipped. I can take pictures also when I take it back out of the car.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Warlock said:


> Will a Pro 5.0 shifter that I currently have in my "99 WS6 MN6 work in an '05 GTO?


 :willy:

Nope, won't fit. Talked to Pro 5.0 a couple of weeks ago. They've got a few prototypes in testing but won't release product to the public until they are 100% sure the product is right. 

Have a call back scheduled toward the end of May. Don't care for the factory unit too much -- but will wait for their product because of past experience with them vs. other manufacturers.


----------

